# Is Timesharing in Europe worth it???



## Pmuppet (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello,
I am thinking of taking a trip next May to Europe and am wondering if timesharing there makes sense.  

The reason I ask is that we are VERY spoiled timesharing in the places we like to travel (Orlando, Scottsdale, Whistler, Hawaii) where I can easily find a place that is worth the $1000 investment for my trade (the price I conservatively estimate my SDO week costs me to trade.)

Is there any properties worth targeting in Europe that are worth that much?  

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2016)

This what I would do - look at the price of the alternatives - like renting condos in the areas you want to go.

Also - be aware that most timeshares in Europe are located in ski and country destinations - it is far harder to find a timeshare in the main European cities that Americans want to visit.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 20, 2016)

There are 4 Marriotts in Europe, 2 in Malaga (southern Spain), one in Mallorca, an island off the east coast of Spain, and one 45 minutes northeast of Paris.

There is a Hilton in Tuscany region of Italy, but there has not yet been  a report of anyone trading into it via RCI.


----------



## Pmuppet (Sep 20, 2016)

hudshut said:


> There are 4 Marriotts in Europe, 2 in Malaga (southern Spain), one in Mallorca, an island off the east coast of Spain, and one 45 minutes northeast of Paris.
> 
> There is a Hilton in Tuscany region of Italy, but there has not yet been  a report of anyone trading into it via RCI.



Yeah, the only property I have seen consistently that interests me is the Paris Marriott property.  Even then, you are an hour out of Paris and I don't know if a week in Disneyland is on my "to do" list.


----------



## Pmuppet (Sep 20, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This what I would do - look at the price of the alternatives - like renting condos in the areas you want to go.
> 
> Also - be aware that most timeshares in Europe are located in ski and country destinations - it is far harder to find a timeshare in the main European cities that Americans want to visit.



Yep, that is what I was thinking.  When it comes to vacations, I let my OGS do the planning then evolve from there.  I just haven't see the properties in Europe that get me that excited to commit like Westin Hawaii, Atlantis, Four Seasons Scottsdale, Marriott Boston, etc.

I will check out the condo idea as that makes a lot of sense.  Thanks Denise!


----------



## elaine (Sep 20, 2016)

We have given up on RCI trades (for now) to Europe. Our 2 trade into Europe for 2013 and 2016were canx by RCI, one at 3 mths out, the other 11 mths out. It worked out fine for us, as we had decided we weren't going to use the one 3 mths out (I had RCI insurance). But, even though they offered an alternative, it was 2 hours away. The 2nd canx offered no options, but we had enough time to regroup. If I ever use RCI again, I will have a backup plan. What if I had bought tickets, etc.?
We have stayed @ Marriott Ile de France (Disneyland Paris) 2X, the most recent this July (on M points and cash). It's fabulous, esp. if you have 4+ people. We rented a car in July, but have also done a strictly public transport trip. It's a great base to explore France. We went to Provins, the newish WWI museum in Meaux, and Fountainebleu. Happy to answer any questions, just Pm me.


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 20, 2016)

We have traded into Europe three times: Cornwall, England, Southern France and the Algarve in Portugal.  In each case we had a 2 bedroom unit and thought they were all terrific trades. But if you are expecting central London, Paris or Lisbon you will probably be disappointed.


----------



## RichardL (Sep 21, 2016)

Marriott France not recommended unless you want to spend at least 5 days at Disney World.  Daily train ride to and from Paris could really old.

But if you have credit card points major hotels are in every town, and memberships in credit cards or timeshare groups like Hilton, Marriott etc get
you good perks.  Westin cash and points is great.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 21, 2016)

elaine said:


> We have given up on RCI trades (for now) to Europe. Our 2 trade into Europe for 2013 and 2016were canx by RCI, one at 3 mths out, the other 11 mths out. It worked out fine for us, as we had decided we weren't going to use the one 3 mths out (I had RCI insurance). But, even though they offered an alternative, it was 2 hours away. The 2nd canx offered no options, but we had enough time to regroup. If I ever use RCI again, I will have a backup plan. What if I had bought tickets, etc.?
> We have stayed @ Marriott Ile de France (Disneyland Paris) 2X, the most recent this July (on M points and cash). It's fabulous, esp. if you have 4+ people. We rented a car in July, but have also done a strictly public transport trip. It's a great base to explore France. We went to Provins, the newish WWI museum in Meaux, and Fountainebleu. Happy to answer any questions, just Pm me.


I've given up hoping for a trade into selected European resorts with RCI even though I do have an OGS going for 10/17. Our most recent trade was into Sutton Hall near Thirsk in May '15, but a 2nd week never matched.  At that time we went with UKRE and did end up with a trade to Whitbarrow Village in the Lakes District for our Ireland t.s.



bellesgirl said:


> We have traded into Europe three times: Cornwall, England, Southern France and the Algarve in Portugal.  In each case we had a 2 bedroom unit and thought they were all terrific trades. But if you are expecting central London, Paris or Lisbon you will probably be disappointed.



We've had great trades with RCI in the past- the Osborne Club in Torquay England, Four Seasons Vilamoura in Portugal, Kilconquhar in Fife Scotland, and Chateau du Maulmont in the Auvergne region of France. We've also had decent trades to Hungary, Austria & Switzerland.

If one is looking for a branded TS, you would likely be disappointed with the trades we've gotten, but for me the charm of the accommodations/resorts we've exchanged to in Europe, as well as the opportunity to visit the countryside vs. the cities (visited on other trips using hotels) is why I'm hoping for a match for next October!


----------



## elaine (Sep 21, 2016)

_



			Marriott France not recommended unless you want to spend at least 5 days at Disney World.  Daily train ride to and from Paris could really old.
		
Click to expand...

_I agree to an extent. But, I could not imagine spending more than 2 days @ DLP (we went  1 day) and I would not want to train into P more than 2 days. But, the Marriott is in an excellent choice for those with large parties,wanting space to spread out, cook meals, laundry, and AC in the summer. It is a very good location to explore other parts of France. An easy car to the new excellent WWI museum in Meaux, car or 2 euro bus ride to Provins, a restored medieval town, and 45 minutes to Vaux le Vicomte and a bit farther to Fountainebleu. Reims is also easily accessed via car or train right from DLP station. For a longer day trip, Strasbourg, with a beautiful cathedral, is 2 hrs via TGV (which we got on sale for $14 one way, first day tickets went on sale).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 21, 2016)

It so depends on where you want to go, what you want to do there, and how much time you plan to spend at the timeshare. 

For me, yes, still.  We have exchanged to Europe 13x over the past 20 years and have 2 more trips planned. Each trip has been 3-4 weeks - often 3 weeks of TS + 1 week other. We have saved a good bit of $, and could never have (and would never have) done this without owning timeshares. But we don't own such expensive timeshares, and don't require luxury. We do require interesting destinations, cleanliness, enough space, and hopefully a great view of beautiful scenery. We like a mix of cities, countryside, history, culture, hiking, etc. I do feel spoiled and my bar of acceptable has risen since timesharing.

Try it once and see what you think. Maybe it's the best way to get you to plan something you never would otherwise.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 21, 2016)

elaine said:


> I agree to an extent. But, I could not imagine spending more than 2 days @ DLP (we went  1 day) and I would not want to train into P more than 2 days. But, the Marriott is in an excellent choice for those with large parties,wanting space to spread out, cook meals, laundry, and AC in the summer. It is a very good location to explore other parts of France. An easy car to the new excellent WWI museum in Meaux, car or 2 euro bus ride to Provins, a restored medieval town, and 45 minutes to Vaux le Vicomte and a bit farther to Fountainebleu. Reims is also easily accessed via car or train right from DLP station. For a longer day trip, Strasbourg, with a beautiful cathedral, is 2 hrs via TGV (which we got on sale for $14 one way, first day tickets went on sale).



I agree. Paris is overrated anyway 

DLP is an extremely poor version of its American cousin and really isn't worth visiting.

What the area around Marriot's Village D'ile de France offers however is excellent. A wealth of history, chateau's, food, wine and fantastic countryside. Very easy to drive around and offers an opportunity to experience France proper. I wouldn't view the resort as somewhere out of the way from Paris but rather an excellent base to explore a great part of France. Forget Disney, forget Paris, forget the tourist traps and see the real France with the benefit of a fantastic resort and villa to return to every evening.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 21, 2016)

We're in Scotland right now on timeshare rentals.

One into Edinburgh Residence, which was absolutely lovely & stately.  Extremely high-quality service.  Perfect.  It would be an excellent trade for any of my fancy brand-name timeshares.

Right now we're at Hilton Craigandorrach and I feel like I've died & gone to mountain bike heaven.

This is an awesome country to visit.  I'd bet any of the Hilton's in Scotland would be great.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi

I'm from Europe, so I have toured Southern Europe timeshare wise. We have stayed in good and "bad" apartments.  

We haven't done major city vacations in Europe, and frankly they are not on our todo list, least of all paris.

Generally the timeshares in Europe are smaller compared to US size. Most don't have the same deluxe feeling as some of the ones in the US have. 

If you have a location you would like to visit, then look in the Rci directory if there are any resorts you might like. Also check when the latest review is from, this could give an indication if the resort is being deposited or not and also if the review is good/bad. 

Then search for online reviews other places, and if everything checks out setup an ogs. 

I know that Marriott have a hotel in Copenhagen but if that is part of Marriotts timeshare division I don't know. At the very best is would say that it is similar to the vacation village in Orlando. Then again VV seems better when I think about it. 

If you only need some r&r then I can recommend the resort group called ANFI on the canaries island. In Rci you can find 4 hotels (excluding anfi emerald) that carries the name of ANFI xxxx I would say they are almost on par when compared to size and deluxe feeling.

We too are picky about our resorts/hotels but if you want to go traveling you can't always be picky.

I'm currently traveling to Orlando and doing a split stay at DVC SSR and AKV kidani. The AKV room, which btw is a studio has not anything to do with a deluxe room. We get paper plates, plastic knives and so on. The room has a nice size, but the interior is very tired. In my book a moderate hotel could easily compete with that. The SSR room which is a 1br is nicer and also has a more uptodate feeling about it. The savanna view at AKV is the only thing that this room has going for it.

For those who haven't stayed at AKV in a studio I would say that the studio in size and deluxe feeling is about the same at the B side at VV, which is the smallest room.


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2016)

Pmuppet said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking of taking a trip next May to Europe and am wondering if timesharing there makes sense.
> 
> The reason I ask is that we are VERY spoiled timesharing in the places we like to travel (Orlando, Scottsdale, Whistler, Hawaii) where I can easily find a place that is worth the $1000 investment for my trade (the price I conservatively estimate my SDO week costs me to trade.)
> ...



I sent you a PM


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 22, 2016)

*A lot depends on the time of year*

A lot depends on the time of year. If it's Jan-Mar, timeshares are a dime a dozen in many parts of Europe, other than ski areas. Week-long rentals are available for under $500 then...so why trade? If it's Jul-Aug, though, you will be very unlikely to find a trade...unless you are trading down. Everything then gets booked well in advance, and principally by owners.


----------



## Pmuppet (Sep 22, 2016)

I think you guys just talked me into staying at the Marriott near Paris Disneyland.  I was concerned that a week might be too much as I agree more than two days at Disneyland Paris seems undesirable.  

But exploring the countryside, plus a day trip or two into Paris, coupled with the ability to get caught up on laundry would make this very much worth a week during a 3-4 week European trip.  

Boy, first world problems we have to choose from. 

Thanks all!


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 22, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> A lot depends on the time of year. If it's Jan-Mar, timeshares are a dime a dozen in many parts of Europe, other than ski areas. Week-long rentals are available for under $500 then...so why trade? If it's Jul-Aug, though, you will be very unlikely to find a trade...unless you are trading down. Everything then gets booked well in advance, and principally by owners.



Yes I agree about summer months being difficult to get.  We've gotten our 3 trades in spring or fall to country-side locations, which we have enjoyed.  We didn't expect luxury (and one of the places we got was definitely at the other end of the luxury scale ), and we mostly used our units as a place to sleep.  

I generally wouldn't trade a high MF unit for a Europe one, unless I have lots of extra points or it's in exactly the location I want.  I think better to pay for an RCI extra vacation/II getaway, or rent from a recommended resort.


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2016)

Pmuppet, we rented a car from SIXT at the Magic Circus hotel (take the free #54? bus from the train station). There is a small, but fully stocked grocier at Bailey Romainvillers, a very small town near the M (10 minute, very nice walk) and  also a fruit stand, a butcher, and lovely patisserie. We walked or took the car several times to the above. M also has a small store onsite, with basic necessities. M rents bikes, which I didn't get a chance to do. It's a really great place, and the space is HUGE. We ask for a unit at the front backing to the Giverny gardens. The local bus picks up right at the M for DLP or Val d'Europe (upscale shopping mall), so you might not need a car for the entire week. M also has a shuttle, 4 eruos RT to DLP train station. If you book the day they come out, you can get direct TGV tickets from DLP to Strasbourg for a low price, an excellent day trip via train, as well.
You might want to make a cash reservation now that you can canx later, in case a trade via II doesn't come thru. 
Another option via RCI is Regency. We actually (amazingly) got a 2BR trade for July, but, with no AC, decided to stick with the M (where we had been before and really liked). R might be a good option, if you want to go into Paris more than 2X during the week.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 22, 2016)

Pmuppet said:


> I think you guys just talked me into staying at the Marriott near Paris Disneyland.  I was concerned that a week might be too much as I agree more than two days at Disneyland Paris seems undesirable.
> 
> But exploring the countryside, plus a day trip or two into Paris, coupled with the ability to get caught up on laundry would make this very much worth a week during a 3-4 week European trip.
> 
> ...



We stayed at the Marriott DLP too and it was quite nice and large.
I believe the Marriott had a few pay tours/excursions to other country side towns for guests. I would have liked to have gone on one of them, but it didn't fit in our schedule.  We didn't rent a car and took the bus & train almost everywhere.  Mostly into Paris, since it was our first trip to France


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 23, 2016)

When we have rented a car for our stay at Village D'ile de France we have either picked it up at Paris Orly airport or at the TGV station at Disneyland. We have never flown in to CDG so can't offer a view on ease of car rental there.

By far the easiest option was at the TGV station. The drive to the resort is short and the roads quiet so it provides a gentle introduction to driving in France rather than being hurled straight onto the motorways around Paris that you would have driving from the airport. Of course it means a bit more expense and hassle in taking the train from the airport to DLP but it's not a long journey and the trains are comfortable.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 23, 2016)

The DRI resort in Vincennes is in a fabulous location. Short walk to the metro and in 20 minutes you are in the heart of Paris. And Vincennes itself is a wonderful town to explore. We've been there 4 or 5 times. And the DRI resort in Mougins near Cannes is a short bus ride to the train that will take you to all the little Riviera towns, as well as to Monaco and over the border to Ventimiglia, Italy.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 23, 2016)

We stayed at the Hilton Timeshare in Tuscany, Italy in a 2 bdrm & 1 bdrm for 10 nights. It was so awesome.   We went to so many little towns and major cities.  You need a car and have to drive as well as take the train to avoid driving in the larger cities.  That worked just fine for us.

Also did an RCI exchange in Scotland.  It was an absolutely beautiful area. The only problem was the tiny little road to get to the timeshare scared the c--- out of me, and NO WIFI.


----------



## silentg (Sep 23, 2016)

Pmuppet said:


> I think you guys just talked me into staying at the Marriott near Paris Disneyland.  I was concerned that a week might be too much as I agree more than two days at Disneyland Paris seems undesirable.
> 
> But exploring the countryside, plus a day trip or two into Paris, coupled with the ability to get caught up on laundry would make this very much worth a week during a 3-4 week European trip.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea. You will have to let us know where else in Europe you will be staying.
Silentg


----------



## jmiller (Sep 24, 2016)

*Marriott DLP Property - Great Experience*

Highly recommend it, but your very first stop when you get there needs to be the Concierge Desk at this Marriott.  They will explain the Specific Train Passes to Get, How to Ride the City Subway System with its Excellent Smart Phone apps.  Have you ride the Tourist Open Top Bus around the whole loop with out getting off, using one of these special passes, to get orientated to where things are at in the City, and the nearby Subway Stops. Then using the other passes riding the Subway and Train system to get everywhere.
  A week will keep you very busy.  There is a lot to do between Paris, Trips all over the country, and some Bus Tours.  Again the Concierge there makes the trip.
  One issue we had with Timeshares in Europe, is realizing that the People In Europe want to get out of the Big Towns for Vacation.  So they buy Timeshares in their Resort Area's, and that's primarily what is for trade.


----------



## flybefree (Sep 24, 2016)

I love trading into Europe! It makes traveling there far cheaper. You definitely have to plan ahead for peak season. I would do an ongoing search. I have high trading power and am in both the points and weeks systems with RCI, so it gives me a lot of options. I can get a week for less than $500 depending on the season.

I got a 2-bedroom unit in Bavaria (Schliersee), Germany, the first week of October last year. It was a fabulous location to explore Ludwig's castles and enjoy the fall foliage, which was utterly spectacular. It's an hour south of Munich, an easy drive or train ride. Loved the property and the staff, who booked a doc appt with an English-speaking doc for me when I got sick. It was so cheap for the week that my friend and I didn't bat an eye at spending $100 for a cute hotel in Oberammergau for one night so we could explore the castles out there without driving back until the next day. 

We've also had a 1-bedroom in Deidesheim, a cute wine village 45 minutes west of our favorite German city, Heidelberg. It was a little spartan but we were there in winter and mainly used it as home base to tour all over. The furniture was comfortable, we had a mini kitchen, and we had laundry facilities. 

I'd go back to both properties, even though they weren't Marriott caliber. If you're not used to traveling in Europe, I can tell you that a lot of hotels are older, smaller and just don't have the amenities U.S. properties do. We've done Airbnb in Austria and Germany, and only one of those three properties was really high-end. One was unbearably hot and we switched to a Marriott hotel with AC. 

Next May, we're spending two weeks in France, with the first week in Vincennes, at a timeshare just to the east of Paris. I booked it LAST May, two years out. I was stunned to get a week anywhere near Paris during the first week of the French Open and grabbed it. For our second week, we'll be doing Airbnb or inns in Normandy and the Loire Valley. 

There are a few timeshare properties in major cities, even Vienna and Buda Pest, but you have to plan ahead. If you stay in Marriotts, you will be quite comfortable, but if you stay in a well-rated timeshare resort, you will get more of a feel for regular life in Europe. It's more authentic, and the beds can be just as comfy. 

There's also a spectacular resort in Tuscany (il Poggio); we had to cancel on them but plan to go before too long. You can do extra vacations and get into a well-located London property cheaper than a regular hotel. Do your research on where you want to go (aside from Paris, obviously). Sometimes the availability of a timeshare in a certain location opens up new travel possibilities we hadn't thought of, and other times we book other options if we really want or need to be in a specific place. The Vincennes property very randomly shows up with availability (it's a Diamond resort), but worth doing an ongoing search for if you want to be a lot closer to Paris. A friend of mine got into it (he is a Diamond owner) for a 2-bedroom and loved it.


----------



## flybefree (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm curious about the poster who said RCI canceled two European bookings on them. I've never had that happen, either with my TSes or with my brother-in-law's, whose TS we used before getting our own. Why were they canceled?


----------



## bauerej (Sep 24, 2016)

*RCI Timeshares in Greece*

We spent two weeks on Greek islands last fall in RCI timeshares (one on Santorini and one in Rhodes). We did not trade, but just rented "extra vacation" weeks. The cost for each was under $600 for 2BR units. We were very pleased and thought we got a good deal and great locations. 

Since Greece is in the EU, technically that is appropriate information for this thread.


----------



## pjbrunner (Sep 24, 2016)

*Try a narrowboat*

Several years ago we traded for a week on a narrowboat in England out of a marina at Market Harborough.  Narrowboats are seven feet wide so they can enter the locks of the eighteenth century canals in England on which they operate. There are a number of narrowboat bases throughout England and even some in Scotland and Ireland.

The boats are nicely appointed but they are not luxurious. Our boat was 70 feet long. It had two bedrooms (tiny),1  1/2 baths, a full kitchen with dining and living area. The dining room table could convert to another double bed so the boat would sleep six. 

They take an hour to teach you to operate the boat. You have to learn how to operate canal locks, transit tunnels and even open some bridges. The boat travels at four miles per hour to limit wake. At night you tie up on the bank of the canal. We had to  re-water once during the week.

This was a really fun and unique experience. But you would have to decide whether it is worth the value of your exchange.


----------



## flybefree (Sep 24, 2016)

I've seen those exchanges for the narrow boats! I want to do that too, although they're most easily found when it's too chilly for that. One of these days, I'll plan ahead for one. Seems like such a cool thing to do.


----------



## ValHam (Sep 24, 2016)

I was happy with the trade to the Marriot Paris -fantastic - close to subway - we rented a car and drove to Versaille etc. -it was great.  I have also traded into Broome Park - Canterbury - also fantastic - close to bus - day trips to London - Canterbury - 

Traded into several Spain and Portugal timeshares - fantastic - rented a car.

We also traded into Scotland last year - It was in a remote area - hard to drive in Scotland - I was not thrilled with the timeshare location - the Lochs.

I would just make sure that the timeshare is close to transportation - 
In Budapest RCI put us in a modest timeshare - certainly not a Marriot


----------



## BettyBoop52 (Sep 24, 2016)

It is possible, but difficult to find a central timeshare in Europe. As DeniseM points out, most timeshares in Europe are located quite a distance from cities and it is very difficult to   find a timeshare in the main European cities that most North Americans want to visit. My husband & I spent 5 weeks in Europe in 2012 and managed 3 exchanges - one of which was actually a cruise. We got extremely lucky in England's Lake District because the TS resort was on the outskirts of the village of Windermere & we could just walk into the town. But this was a town and not a main city like London. If you don't mind driving, it is possible to find timeshares in Europe, but just be aware of that fact. Good luck! )


----------



## happymum (Sep 24, 2016)

flybefree said:


> I'm curious about the poster who said RCI canceled two European bookings on them. I've never had that happen, either with my TSes or with my brother-in-law's, whose TS we used before getting our own. Why were they canceled?



I am not the poster mentioned, but I have had RCI cancel a UK booking on me, so thought I would respond. It was many years ago, and I had booked the property long in advance, it was in Brighton, I believe. The property "discontinued their relationship with RCI". We had already booked airfare for 4, so I was quite panicky. RCI was excellent in  helping us make alternate arrangements - to a far superior choice.
 On the same trip we booked a Getaway to Walton Hall, another RCI property at the time, on the outskirts of Stratford. Really enjoyed our time there and in retrospect , it was a great bargain. Excellent for exploring the Cotswolds and getting a taste of rural life.


----------



## randyz (Sep 24, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> The DRI resort in Vincennes is in a fabulous location. Short walk to the metro and in 20 minutes you are in the heart of Paris. And Vincennes itself is a wonderful town to explore. We've been there 4 or 5 times. And the DRI resort in Mougins near Cannes is a short bus ride to the train that will take you to all the little Riviera towns, as well as to Monaco and over the border to Ventimiglia, Italy.



We can vouch for the DRI resort in Mougins. We rented a car and did at least 5 different day trips over the week. Monaco, Nice, Avignon, etc.. Spacious 2 Bdr unit, clean, but definitely not like our typical Wyndham units.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Sep 25, 2016)

There are lots of great options in Europe but you have to work the exchange systems. I have no experience with RCI and no current affiliation with a major timeshare franchise (eg Marriot, Hilton, etc) we have exchanged our Vermont timeshare successfully with Interval International and DAElive (an excellent and up and coming exchange system with good availability if you want to go further afield than Europe (eg to South Africa, New Zealand, Australia).  Working with these two systems (and in a previous 'life' with  Diamond Resorts when we owned one of their timeshares) we have had success in Europe in Crete, Portugal (Algarve), Spain (Malaga), Scotland (Kenmore Club), and Sardinia. As Laurie indicated we want interesting locations where we can see the country - not particularly interested in big cities. We're very comfortable with exchanging for something that may be a bit smaller or less sophisticated than our Vermont unit in Stowe. Hoping for Switzerland soon (kitchen facilities here would be excellent to parse the cost of meals ).


----------



## Pmuppet (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, what a wealth of information which is why I LOVE TUG!

It sounds like RCI is the exchange company that trades best into Europe (unfortunately, I am only actively trading in II).  But that just means that timeshares are available so I should check out he timeshare rental market.  

Really like the idea of the Tuscany timeshare.  I definitely will check that out as I LOVE Tuscany.

As for this trip, we are starting off in Barcelona.  Then off to where ever we want to go.  Might head to Oslo to visit friends.  The challenging thing this trip is our twins will be 1.5 years old.   Thinking the Marriott Paris (Disneyland) is definitely in our future in about 5 years.


----------



## skimeup (Sep 27, 2016)

*SFX and Royal Holiday options*

I have traded twice with SFX for Sloan Gardens in London - it was lovely.

I have a lot of points with Royal Holiday because they include so many cities.  Mostly the cities do not have any sort of luxury places but off season they are easy to book.  I don't suggest anyone get started with Royal Holiday but perhaps you could find exchanges with someone who has extra Royal Holiday points - or rent through Redweek or other vacation rental companies that pop up on the first few pages of google.  I've been to Paris, Madrid, Rome, and Florence through RHC and am planning a week in Brussels and a couple of weeks in Berlin.  They often us Citadines Apart'hotels which at certain times of year can be even cheaper than RHC or other venues, such as VRBO or Airbnb.  I have friends who usually use VRBO for Paris trips.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 21, 2016)

Any good resort in ROME?  tx


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2016)

While we still own alot of timeshare, our strategy has moved away from that into building hotel reward points instead.  Hotel reward points give you alot more flexibility.  Our 2 upcoming big trips, one to New York (Broadway district) using Marriott travel package to get both first class air tickets and the newest Marriott hotel (and best reviews for all hotels in that area) to where we want to go to - less than a minute walk to the theatre etc.  Marriott NY (Pulse) is too far from where we want to be.  Second is to a cruise to Europe, we extend that with 3 nights at Westin in Florence and 5 nights in Rome with Marriott, with first class tickets back to the US.  The flights and hotel stays feel like they are "free", although we all know they are not.


----------



## silentg (Nov 21, 2016)

We have HIVC points and used them in 2015 to stay in Rome, Italy. We flew to Dublin from USA and then to Rome, then back to Dublin to stay at our timeshare in Ireland. We find combining our points with travel to timeshares very convenient. This year, we used points to stay in Seattle on our way to and from Hawaii. This made flights non stop and shorter than flights with stops along the way. Planning to do this again this year when we go on a cruise. We are not going back to Europe until 2019. Going to travel to places we have not been to yet.
Texas, Grand Cayman and a few new timeshares that we own. Love to travel,and TUG has helped us with advice and getting the best deals on timeshare vacations!
Silentg


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 21, 2016)

We have been to Europe about 20 times over our travel years and have been quite pleased with timeshare stays . We have stayed in England,Ireland, Scotland,France, Germany,Austria,Spain,Italy,Greece,Portugal and Hungary. We have never stayed in any large city or the outskirts in a timeshare. We find little availability and usually stay a maximum, of four or five days in large cities. We did once rent a Paris apartment in the city center for a week and exchanged homes in the London suburbs for a couple weeks and enjoyed the stays.We prefer staying in smaller towns now that we have seen the major city sights we want to see and enjoy driving on local trips.To become a visitor versus being a traveling touric=st is preferable.


----------



## silentg (Nov 21, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Any good resort in ROME?  tx


We stayed at The Crown Plaza in Rome, very nice hotel.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Any good resort in ROME?  tx


Marriott Grand Flora is where we will be staying.  The other option is a Westin Excelsior.  They should both be great, based on reviews.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks... Looking to book with interval or RCI




silentg said:


> We stayed at The Crown Plaza in Rome, very nice hotel.


----------



## elaine (Nov 21, 2016)

sorry-overlooked this post. My 2 (and only) confirms to Europe via RCI were to:
a Mondi Club in Germany--I was just told "week not available" in May for July travel. RCI offered a resort 2 hrs away, which we declined. RCI did extend my points and membership for free as a gesture of goodwill. 
2nd trip was for July travel to Austria to stay in a castle. RCI said the castle was no longer affiliated with RCI. That call was 11 mths out and we just made other plans.
Maybe we had bad luck.  If I had 2 or even 4 persons, and could take a 1BR, I think that might be different. But, with 5-6 persons and needing a 2 BR, it's risky in high season, IMHO.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Thanks... Looking to book with interval or RCI


I doubt there are TS in Rome.


----------



## haras (Nov 23, 2016)

elaine said:


> Pmuppet, we rented a car from SIXT at the Magic Circus hotel (take the free #54? bus from the train station). There is a small, but fully stocked grocier at Bailey Romainvillers, a very small town near the M (10 minute, very nice walk) and  also a fruit stand, a butcher, and lovely patisserie. We walked or took the car several times to the above. M also has a small store onsite, with basic necessities. M rents bikes, which I didn't get a chance to do. It's a really great place, and the space is HUGE. We ask for a unit at the front backing to the Giverny gardens. The local bus picks up right at the M for DLP or Val d'Europe (upscale shopping mall), so you might not need a car for the entire week. M also has a shuttle, 4 eruos RT to DLP train station. If you book the day they come out, you can get direct TGV tickets from DLP to Strasbourg for a low price, an excellent day trip via train, as well.
> You might want to make a cash reservation now that you can canx later, in case a trade via II doesn't come thru.
> Another option via RCI is Regency. We actually (amazingly) got a 2BR trade for July, but, with no AC, decided to stick with the M (where we had been before and really liked). R might be a good option, if you want to go into Paris more than 2X during the week.



Hi can you elaborate on regency?  Is it just called regency Paris?


----------



## elaine (Nov 25, 2016)

Diamond resort Royal Regency (RCI #3068) Vincennes,  France. You can also book via Diamond Resorts for a cash stay. I have not stayed there, but others on TUG have. You still have to take the train to get into Paris proper.


----------

